# If I were to assign a movie for each type solely based on stereotypes...



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

ENTJ: The Godfather
INTJ: Inception
ENTP: Pulp Fiction
INTP: The Matrix
ENFJ: Titanic
INFJ: Schindler's List
ENFP: The Lion King
INFP: Donnie Darko
ESTJ: American Psycho
ISTJ: American Sniper
ESTP: Superbad
ISTP: Fast and Furious
ESFJ: The Notebook
ISFJ: Pride and Prejudice
ESFP: 50 First Dates
ISFP: Across The Universe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

ENTJ: Eyes Wide Shut
INTJ: Gattaca
ENTP: Brazil
INTP: Blade Runner
ENFJ: Hotel Rwanda
INFJ: The Fountain
ENFP: Dead Poets Society
INFP: Before Sunrise
ESTJ: Blue Jasmine
ISTJ: Cinema Paradiso
ESTP: The Departed
ISTP: Drive
ESFJ: Hachiko
ISFJ: The Green Mile
ESFP: Into the Wild
ISFP: Submarine


----------



## MissMo (Jun 3, 2015)

lady_mojave said:


> ENTJ: The Godfather
> INTJ: Inception
> ENTP: Pulp Fiction
> INTP: The Matrix
> ...


INTPs get Matrix ! Why ??


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

You'd think The Matrix would suit INTJs better than INTPs.
Mastery over your reality through knowledge? That is what makes INTJs tick. 


For INTP, I would suggest. Good Will Hunting.


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

INTJ: Memento
INTP: Donnie Darko
ENTJ: Mad Max: Fury Road
ENTP: Brazil
INFJ: Moonrise Kingdom
INFP: Edward Scissorhands
ENFJ: Serendipity
ENFP: Shawshank Redemption
ISTJ: There Will Be Blood
ISFJ: Lassie
ESTJ: Terminator
ESFJ: The Notebook
ISTP: Die Hard
ISFP: Life of Pi
ESTP: Transformers
ESFP: Clueless


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

ISTJ: High Noon
ESTJ: Patton
ISTP: Anything with Clint Eastwood
ESTP: Top Gun
INTJ: Metropolis
ENTJ: The Godfather movies 
INTP: Gattaca
ENTP: Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
ISFJ: Gone With the Wind
ESFJ: The Wizard of Oz
ISFP: Amelie
ESFP: Grease
INFJ: Cloud Atlas 
ENFJ: Gandhi
INFP: Coraline
ENFP: Forrest Gump


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

ENFJ: Chocolat
ISTP: Independence Day
ESFJ: The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
ENTJ: Fight Club
ENTP: John Dies at the End
INFP: Mirrormask
ISFP: The Fault in Our Stars
INFJ: Altered States
ENFP: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
ESFP: Goodfellas
INTP: Contact
INTJ: The Thing
ESTP: Zombieland
ISFJ: Frida
ESTJ: Braveheart
ISTJ: The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## DisneyKitten (Jun 14, 2015)

Dark and Derasive, why the fetch would you put INFP as Coraline? Stereotypically, not just me, INFPs are rainbows and kittens, not anything Tim Burton touches, even though Tim Burton is most likely an INFP (albeit a very disturbed one).


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Animated Movies:
INTJ: TinTin
INTP: Atlantis
ENTJ: Pocahontas
ENTP: Megamind 
INFJ: Monster’s Inc
INFP: Ratatouille 
ENFJ: Rise of the Guardians
ENFP: Kung Fu Panda
ISTJ: Iron Giant
ISFJ: Finding Nemo
ESTJ: The Incredibles
ESFJ: Frozen
ISTP: Hercules
ISFP: Beauty and the Beast
ESTP: Tarzan
ESFP: Despicable Me


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Morn said:


> You'd think The Matrix would suit INTJs better than INTPs.
> Mastery over your reality through knowledge? That is what makes INTJs tick.
> 
> 
> For INTP, I would suggest. Good Will Hunting.


But, Neo is an INTP.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm going to try to assign an anime to each type.

ENTJ: Code Geass
INTJ: Death Note
ENTP: Naruto
INTP: Serial Experiments Lain
ENFJ: Happiness Charge Pretty Cure
INFJ: Nadia The Secret Of Blue Water
ENFP: Dragon Ball Z
INFP: Puella Magi Madoka Magica
ESTJ: Gurren Lagann
ISTJ: Ghost In The Shell
ESTP: Slayers
ISTP: JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
ESFJ: Higurashi When They Cry
ISFJ: Tokyo Ghoul
ESFP: Inuyasha
ISFP: The Twelve Kingdoms


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll also do it with animes ^^ (because I hardly know any films... - of course, I'm trying to use ones, that weren't mentioned before ~)

ENTJ: Shakugan no Shana
INTJ: Mirai Nikki
ENTP: Blue Exorcist
INTP: Hell Girl / Yami Shibai
ENFJ: My Neighbour Totoro
INFJ: Cheeky Vampire
ENFP: Sailor Moon/Mermaid Melody (basically any Magical Girl anime)
INFP: Clannad
ESTJ: Fullmetal Alchemist
ISTJ: Neon Genesis Envangelion
ESTP: Blood Lad
ISTP: Durarara
ESFJ: Sword Art Online
ISFJ: Pandora Heart
ESFP: Ouran Highschool Host Club
ISFP: Lucky Star


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Rune said:


> ENFJ: Chocolat
> ISTP: Independence Day
> ESFJ: The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
> ENTJ: Fight Club
> ...


:skellie: sooo much YES to John Dies at the End for ENTPs xD


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

Ferris Bueller for ESTP?
Interstellar seems pretty stereotypically INTP to me. So much theoretical science. Very unorthodox plot. Space.

Personally I really like the movie War Games but that doesn't seem stereotypically INTP to me.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

lady_mojave said:


> ENTJ: The Godfather
> INTJ: Inception
> ENTP: Pulp Fiction
> INTP: The Matrix
> ...


ENTP? Pulp Fiction?! I couldn't get through it.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Enygmatic said:


> Animated Movies:
> INTJ: TinTin
> INTP: Atlantis
> ENTJ: Pocahontas
> ...


Why do the INTJs get Tintin?


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Morn said:


> For INTP, I would suggest. Good Will Hunting.


Or A Beautiful Mind.


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Why do the INTJs get Tintin?


Andy Serkis commented on the humour being similar to that of Monty Python which has a huge Intuitive fan base, it focuses on solving a mystery which I think an INTx would stereotypically enjoy a little more and some people have types TinTin as an INTJ. I admit I could have assigned this movie to any NT personality besides perhaps ENTJ who are stereotypically too serious and to the point to be characterised as this movie. I originally thought about giving INTJ an anime instead (Metropolis) but I thought it would be strange that I chose western movies for all personality types but INTJs. I can't think of another movies that would fit INTJ. If you have any ideas please let me know.


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

Enygmatic said:


> Andy Serkis commented on the humour being similar to that of Monty Python which has a huge Intuitive fan base, it focuses on solving a mystery which I think an INTx would stereotypically enjoy a little more and some people have types TinTin as an INTJ. I admit I could have assigned this movie to any NT personality besides perhaps ENTJ who are stereotypically too serious and to the point to be characterised as this movie. I originally thought about giving INTJ an anime instead (Metropolis) but I thought it would be strange that I chose western movies for all personality types but INTJs. I can't think of another movies that would fit INTJ. If you have any ideas please let me know.


Why not just use _Monty Python_ then?
I would put some crazy documentary (like _Going Clear: Scientology and the Prison of Belief_) for INTJs, though. Going Clear is a documentary about a sociopath who manipulated a lot of people into believing very odd things. I think that's very stereotypically INTJ.


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

INFP: White Oleander.


----------

